# Logging Plates in Michigan



## sefh3 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone here registers their vehicle for logging use. I use my truck primary for hauling wood and plow the drive. I was thinking of doing this but wondering what it takes or if I qualify for this. Any input would be great.


----------



## deerehunter (Dec 31, 2010)

*plates*

My truck has log farm plates here in michigan. I had to get the truck weighed and take a weigh slip in to the SOS. They will then change your title so that it shows a weight right on the title. You do not have to prove anything to them as far as why you want the plate. You are, however, limited to the distance from home you can travel with the vehicle and you are supposed to be using the vehicle for farming, logging, etc. I have a buddy that has totalled trucks with farm plates on them while attending college hours away from home and was not questioned by the police. Lots of grey area.


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 2, 2011)

I live in Michigan and do not have to get the truck weighed. Just walk in to the sos and tell them what you want. They will ask you if you are a farmer or a logger. The class of your truck weight will be on the title. They are a lot cheaper!!!!


----------



## sefh3 (Jan 2, 2011)

I think I'm going to the SOS this week then. The truck only goes 50 miles at most from home so I think I'm good there. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Jan 6, 2011)

I wonder if I can convince the SOS that I need a distance exemption because I “occasionally” cut trees in New Jersey…


----------

